

Ask YC: Should Apple buy Yahoo!? - moog

To me, the argument in favour of Apple buying Yahoo  is compelling. What do you think?
======
mark_ellul
Well I guess it really depends... I don't see Apple's business model really
including an online ecosphere...

It would be interesting... though I think Apple just counts on the developer
community to provide the online services for their iPhones, iPods and so on...

------
ssharp
What's the argument? I would be interested in hearing it because I don't see
Apple gaining much more than headaches from Yahoo.

